# Quick repair for Aristo-Crap cabinet finish?



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

After a recent divorce, I've had to sell most of my larger machines & have relocated to a condo in the area, which is equipped with low grade "Aristokraft" kitchen cabinets. They are about 6 years old. The fronts have major wear marks, as a result of not having pulls until I installed them right after moving in. Please see attached pic. Is there a quick, easy, CHEAP way to cover up these wear marks? Prior to losing my shop, I was getting pretty good at the "woodworking" part, but finishing has never been my strong suit. The repair need not be perfect, and I'm certainly not interested in completely refinishing the fronts entirely, I'm just looking for a reasonable repair to the worn areas themselves. Specific product recommendations appreciated, especially those available at places like Home Depot (Did I mention "cheap"? ;-) Some combination stain/finish product would be great.









TIA

Dan


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Try a small can of Minwax Cherrywood or Antique Maple gel stain and an artists brush. You may have to mix some together to get the right color. Available at HD, Follow the directions. Go here to read all about it.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a hunch the cabinets are finished with lacquer. The flaking it typical of a lacquer finish. You might put a drop of lacquer thinner on the finish next to where the damage is and see if the finish melts. This would be a good indication the finish is lacquer or at least compatable. If you are going to procede I would throughly clean the door and drawers you are going to work on with Krud Kutter Gloss Off available at Sherwin Williams. To color in the spot I would mix some universal tinting color with some lacquer sanding sealer and color the spots in. It would be a homemade gelstain. Then I would scuff sand the entire door or drawer front with 220 grit sandpaper and spray a fresh coat of lacquer over the entire door. You might have to sand it between coats and put more coats on to level the finish where the old finish has flaked off. If you don't have a compressor and sprayer, lacquer finishes are available in rattle can.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would suggest a caveat about using lacquer thinner for a test. It will dissolve/soften most film finishes, and is not an indication that the finish is definitely lacquer. If it's an old oil base type finish, it may not react with lacquer thinner immediately. If over coated with lacquer, it can react at a later time. 

You can use an oil base product or a waterbased product over most any cured film finish, but not lacquer.









 







.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Contact Aristocraft about a touch up kit.
Bill


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I looked at the AristoCrap page, they offer 2 forms of "touch up", a "touch up stick" for gouges, and a "felt marker" for wear marks. I'm afraid the wear on these fronts exceeds what might be easily doable with these approaches. The pic I posted here shows the nature of the wear, but unfortunately, that area is only one of several where the finish is gone. After the holidays, I'll check out the Minwax products suggested by CabinetMan. 

These aren't the 1st lower-level cabinets I've encountered over the years, but I really am struck by how low grade this finish is. Look at it crosswise, and it fails. Really junk.

Thanks again,

Dan


----------



## rileydog (Jan 4, 2013)

*same exact problem - did you come up with a solution?*

Hi,
I have the exact same issue with my aristocraft cabs. They look to be the same stain and style and the damage is identical. I am looking to sell our place and need to do some touch-up work and not sure how to proceed. I saw the kit you mention - did you buy it yet and did it work??

Thanks so much


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Neither of the AC items seemed right. This looks like it might do the job, if you get the color right: http://www.minwax.com/wood-products...shes/minwax-express-color-wiping-stain-finish


My previous residence had low-mid grade cabinets for the late '70's, stapled sides of laminated MDF, etc., and the oak fronts had no pulls, so you had to grab the wood, yet they had NO wear, and were 30+ years old. These really are junk. 

BTW the stainless knobs I put on really make them much easier to live with, reduce wear, and they look much better. I need 19, which cost about $41 at HD.


----------

